# Catalyst Control Center Presets...



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

So ive just downloaded the new CCC driver, the 10.12 and i've downloaded CCC2 i believe its called. My problem is that i want to set up a preset (profile). What i want this profile to do is to crank up the saturation to 200% when activated. I've followed the instructions but i don't understand to be honest. 

Basically, can anyone help me set up a preset? I want the saturation to got from 100% to 200%. Reason for this is that i want the saturation on max when im gaming, but not when im surfing and what not.... 

If someone could help me that would be great! 

Ask questions if i didnt make myself clear. 

Thanks

BTW: i got the XFX 5870 "XXX" 1GB


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

bumpity bump


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

1. Open CCC and go to Graphics in the top left of the window. Select Video, then set the saturation level and any other video options you want for your new profile. Click the Apply button.

Note: If you find the Video settings only affect videos/movies in media players, and not fullscreen games, use Graphics > Desktop Properties > Color tab instead and edit the Gamma, Brightness and Contrast sliders.

2. Click Options in the top right of the window. Select Profiles > Profiles Manager.

3. Click the Applications tab and select the program/game you want to create the profile for.

4. Click the Activation tab to choose how you want to activate the profile. You can set it to activate by using the systray, a hotkey, the profiles menu in CCC, or a desktop shortcut.

5. Click the Composition tab. Click the "following settings" button and select the Video option (or Desktop Properties) from the list. 

6. Enter a name and description for your new profile. Click the Save button and close the Profile Manager window to return to the main CCC.

7. Restore the saturation levels and other options back to how they were before you created the new profile and click Apply.

To activate your video saturation profile, use any of the activation methods you chose in step 4. This will set the saturation to 200% and start the game. When you close the game, the settings will revert to normal until the next time you activate the profile.


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for replying... I followed your guide step by step but when i launch the preset, only the game i set it to launches. The saturation didnt change. I tried to follow your guide step by step as close as i could, but i see you have got "old" CCC, ive got the new preview: AMD Catalyst 10.12 Preview for Windows 7– Featuring the new Catalyst Control Center. 

Im guessing u are using the "old" one? if not, i am sorry, then it's probably my pc thats **** or my brain


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm using Catalyst 10.9 from Sept'10 for Win7-64. It must be different in the new version.


----------



## leverpostei (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats probably it... thanks anyway!


----------

